
AMD Threadripper 1950X review: Better than Intel in almost every way - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/amd-threadripper-review-1950x-1920x/
======
pella
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14979151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14979151)

------
dijit
I hope they do not suffer the same issues the already released Ryzen 7 and
Ryzen 5 series CPUs are having.

I'm cautiously optimistic for EPYC the server grade CPU that AMD is releasing
soon, although in this world of "per core" licensing costs there is a strong
need for less cores and more single-thread performance in the server.

